

Does JavaScript need to be re-branded? - mpc
http://ajaxian.com/archives/javascript-rebranded-check
As a JavaScript fanatic, I'm happy to see people's opinion of the language starting to change. JS is a really powerful and interesting language; I would even call it beautiful. Long gone are the days where VB.NET &#38; ColdFusion drones were telling me that "my" language is a toy for graphic designers.<p>I'm all for any "rebranding" efforts.
======
mpc
As a JavaScript fanatic, I'm happy to see people's opinion of the language
starting to change. JS is a really powerful and interesting language; I would
even call it beautiful. Long gone are the days where VB.NET & ColdFusion
drones were telling me that "my" language is a toy for graphic designers.

I'm all for any "rebranding" efforts.

